# Annecy announcement



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

It's been raining in Annecy for at least 9 days!

Save yourselves! Take your boat if you are heading that way! 

Just drying out in Beaune... If it were not for the crement!!!

Debs and Nick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Have you been sitting in rain for 9 days? 8O 

Hope you have better weather soon. It's lovely in Essex!

Gerald


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes Gerald
Homefrom home! Being welsh!
Had to stay therefor kids flew in to Geneva!
We are in the sun now tho!!

Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*eggzadurate*

Has it really been that bad?

That is the downside of the alps. wet and grey 9 months of the year.

First year went to Annecy, heat wave 40+c

Took a big crew with us the following year, same time all 14 of us got soaked. They claimed we must have photoshopped last years photos.

Been every year and weather has been Beautiful. Apart from one day this Easter when everyone got soaked on the boat to town (except me, I went prepared).

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*boat*

Waiting for the Boat at Bout de lac

TM


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Debs & Nick,

The answer is to get a motorhome!

Dave


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

You obviously picked the wrong side of the alps - I was just the other side in Northern Italy for 8 days and it was glorious  
Happens so often in that area

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*the case*



ardgour said:


> You obviously picked the wrong side of the alps - I was just the other side in Northern Italy for 8 days and it was glorious
> Happens so often in that area
> 
> Chris


It is very often the case.

But Annecy is a bit like Manchester.

Annecy is the wrong side of the Alps
Manchester is the wrong side of the pennines.

TM


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello again

We have a motorhome, just couldn't move because our grown up son was flying into Geneva with friend and sharing our pitch (which we booked in January!!). We promised to see this and that as we have been visiting Annecy for years so just stayed put and hoped the weather would improve.

It is often stormy we have found but many who were sharing the site and had visited for years said they hadn't experienced such a relentless rainy experience.

We still managed to get out and about but the site was a a bit of a bog and cold and things never really dried out...bit like camping in Wales really! LOL

We still had a good time though and Teeny, the link you sent says it all doesn't it? Even with cloudy rainy weather it's still paradise!!!!!!! I don't think it can be beaten (please correct me if I'm wrong, with links to even more fab places please  )

In Beaune today and heading North tomorrow. There is a great route for cycling here round the vineyards... 

Don't want to go home... wish I could afford to retire early and live here like so many of you do.

Dreaming...and really should be getting back out in the sunshine so ta ta for now... 

Debs and Co.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

We were heading that way on our Switzerland trip 13 days ago.

Checked the weather forcasts prior to departure and ended up n the Dordogne. It was cloudy and we did see precipitation most days. Maybe drizzle for a few minutes or rain for the whole day.

Here at home today is better than the holiday weather forcast.
Garden is as dry as a bone and the cucumbers have taken over the greenhouse.


dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

TM Manchester is on the correct side of the Pennines :lol: :lol: 

My relatives say so.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not rubbing it in but it's hot and sunny in the verdon gorges now. We left annecy about a week ago and we had mixed weather. It's only the last few days it's settled down here though. Wednesday was horrid and cold and we are just 60 miles from the med!

The weather is screwed up if you ask me


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Annecy, 4 weeks ago;


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Well we are on our third day in Beaune and it is still gorgeous so don't worry about rubbing in the salt!

We popped in to Switzerland to drop the kids (grown up ones) off at the airport. My husband thought it would be nicer to drop them off instead of putting them on a bus in Annecy.

Vignette!!!! ahh forgot about those...yep 40 bucks for half an hour in the country. The bus would have cost 12 each! LOL

Anyone wanna buy one? LOL

Debs and Co.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy*



Hezbez said:


> Annecy, 4 weeks ago;


Camping International - Doussard!

We said, if we ever had a huge lotto win. We would have a home in Annecy.

TM


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Annecy*



teemyob said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > Annecy, 4 weeks ago;
> ...


Know what you mean - We had 5 nights there and I REALLY had to drag myself away from that site.

Only reason we left was it was getting busier by the day, the site's prices had just gone up into the top price bracket (ouch) and we had to get to Chamonix.

There is something very special about that site. God willing, we'll be back!


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Annecy*



teemyob said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > Annecy, 4 weeks ago;
> ...


AGREED!

Our fav place on the planet. Never want to leave, even when it is raining!

We used to stay at le Lac Bleu - Doussard until last couple of years, we now stay in Solitaire du Lac - St Jorioz as it is nearer to Annecy on our bikes, a bit cheaper and a 'super U' to cycle to for provisions. The site has a beach that doesn't quite compare to Le Lac Blue (but it does provide a lot more shelter for those magnificent storms).

One day maybe.....a little chalet in Talloires....Doussard would do, I'm not fussy 

Debs and co.


----------

